# baum mit PS ?



## Roque (30. März 2002)

hi
hab da ein Problem, nämlich dass ich gerne mit Photoshop irgendwie einen Baum machen würde, hab aber keine Ahnung wie oder ob das geht.
kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Roque (30. März 2002)

geht das net oder hat keiner ne ahnung?


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

ehm? wo issn das Problem? mal doch einfach nen Baum (mit der maus oder nam grafiktablett), oder wie meinste das?

alternativ dazu könntest du auch ein Pic von 'nem Baum nehmen, und des Freistellen, oder mit Filtern so gestalten das es aussieht als wenns gemalt wäre...


----------



## Roque (30. März 2002)

malen geht ja schlecht da schaut das dann so unecht aus, ich denke ich werde es mal mit nem pic probieren. da is halt nur das Prob dass es dann nicht so ist wie ich es mir vor stelle


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

naja, wenn du gut malen kannst *g*
wie stellst dir das denn vor? Hast irgendwie 'nen Beispiel oder so?


----------



## Roque (30. März 2002)

nein ein beispiel hab ich keins, weil ich des so in der Art noch nie wo gesehen hab. ich will für ein Design, dass der Baumstamm links ist wo das Menü drin ist, und dann oben und nach rechts Äste weggehen die den Banner oben "umranden"


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

mh, ich glaub ich weis wie dus meinst, aber wird schwer sein ein Foto zu finden was so ungefähr den Baum hat, also wird dir warscheinlich letzendlich nichts anderes als zeichnen übrig bleiben...


----------



## Roque (30. März 2002)

gibts beim Zeichnen noch Tipps die mir die Arbeit erleichtern können?


----------



## n00ne (30. März 2002)

hm ich würd mir ein bild von nem baum suchen, das so gaaanz grob die form hat und dann halt mit "schere" und "kleber" nachhelfen... ein bisschen retuschieren, dann sollte des auch einigermaßen aussehn...

Probiern geht über studieren


----------



## gradule (30. März 2002)

nimm doch nur die rechte Hälfte von nem baum pic!!!
oben links im Menü kannste ja aweng mit Filtern verwischen. Und die Äste verlängern dürfte keine Problem sein halt awengla basteln. Mit verwischen dürfte alles gehen!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tim C. (30. März 2002)

oder wenn du drann kommen kannst nimm bryce. ist zwar ein 3d prog und hat nix mit ps zu tun. aber das hat nen 1a baumgenerator dann kannste rendern und rüber in ps damit.

^^falls es offtopic sein sollte, kommt her und schlagt mich.


----------



## Wuschel (31. März 2002)

Schau mal ob dir das hier hilft: http://www.drachenbande.de/workshop/wk_baum1.html

ist zwar nicht wirklich für PS, aber du kannst es ja mal probieren  

greez Wuschel


----------

